
People are getting sick of working in the “sharing” economy - lnguyen
http://qz.com/837237/people-are-getting-sick-of-working-in-the-sharing-economy/
======
dkarapetyan
You mean that thing a bunch of 20 somethings made up as a marketing gimmick?
Most AirBnBs are now professionally managed operations the same way most
rental units are except AirBnBs get to side-step a bunch of red tape.

Instead of shutting down the likes of AirBnB the smarter move would be to
streamline and reduce the overhead required in managing rental units since
clearly AirBnB is acting as some kind of pressure release valve and letting
people do things they can't do with all the red tape.

~~~
moomin
It's not that long an article, suggest you read it and respond to the points
it makes rather than derailing onto a deregulation agenda.

------
cityandtech
Now that AirBnb and Uber are no longer novelties, it seems like supply and
demand is simply working to bring the price to its natural level. The nice
thing about flexible rates (as opposed to traditional taxis) is that Uber can
quickly respond to changes in supply vs. demand.

~~~
randomgyatwork
Uber has a 'perfect capitalist' system internally, but drivers and clients
don't get to participate.

I've noticed at times, that the driver doesn't get a receipt till I'm out of
the car... Maybe this is so that we can't discuss the difference in what I pay
and what they get?

------
Tempest1981
At least it shows that people are willing to try new things... whether it be
out of optimism or desperation.

